# Roots in a 60 year old sewer.



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Last guy unstopped it with a flat rod and they wonder why it backed up so soon.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd say they have a busted pipe there...


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I don't think those are roots anymore I think baby tree works better

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I don't think those are roots anymore I think baby tree works better
> 
> Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


 
A mini tree it is!!!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

That's what I was thinking too. That's just a few leaves short of a tree.







Paul


----------



## sewerman (Sep 21, 2008)

*roots*

nice catch... what size cable ? and what kind of cutter ?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow I saw the picture and I still dont believe it.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

sewerman said:


> nice catch... what size cable ? and what kind of cutter ?


1 3" pear saw blade with a single blade attached on one side. Blades are from Duracable and the cable is 11/16" from DrainCablesDirect.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That is one nasty looking cutter. What machine did you say you were running that with?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Indie said:


> That is one nasty looking cutter. What machine did you say you were running that with?



The machine is a Gorlitz GO 68HD.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Now that all of the structural support in the pipe has been removed, what condition is the pipe in?

Nice pics.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

looks like one of them screaming mandrake plants from one of them harry potter movies....


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Now that all of the structural support in the pipe has been removed, what condition is the pipe in?
> 
> Nice pics.



Pipe? there's pipe down there?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Chris? Do you break your Duracable blades like I do to make a single blade?
I found that Mytana makes single blades 3 inch and 4 inch singles
Part #'s KN24-3 and KN24-4 with teeth or plain knife blade Under $5.00 bucks each
Page 18 on their catalog

That pipe is toast!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Chris? Do you break your Duracable blades like I do to make a single blade?
> I found that Mytana makes single blades 3 inch and 4 inch singles
> Part #'s KN24-3 and KN24-4 with teeth or plain knife blade Under $5.00 bucks each
> Page 18 on their catalog
> ...



I'll break one off when they get worn or twisted. They seem to make themselves eventually. lol. 

I probably will never have to buy a single blade. I have a tray full of them.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Thinking you had to work a while to get that. Any idea what kind of tree it's from? I run 3/4" cable on a mytana sled machine and to tell the truth I'm hard pressed to believe my machine would've cut that out. But I run 2 blades making a 3" cutter over all. Do you sharpen your blades?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

mpsllc said:


> Thinking you had to work a while to get that. Any idea what kind of tree it's from? I run 3/4" cable on a mytana sled machine and to tell the truth I'm hard pressed to believe my machine would've cut that out. But I run 2 blades making a 3" cutter over all. Do you sharpen your blades?


Your Mytana could get the job done too


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I might sharpen some blades that get nicked or gashed, but not often. With the Duracable blades it's just not necessary. I think the M-81 would have done it, but would have taken a bit longer due to the slower RPMs. It didn't take very long with the triple blade. I think having more blade contact is better than just a regular double/full blade. 

I used to run the M-81 myself and think that it's a capable machine, but I believe the Gorlitz is just better and a beefier piece of equipment. I've not tried the Duracable machine, but I am wary of an aluminum frame and I don't like pneumatic foot pedals that are hard plumbed to the machine, but that's just my preference.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Was this a 4" sewer line?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Any pipe that had that in there should be replaced like foreall

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------

